# Kudos for Conservation Officer



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Just wanted to recognize a great field interaction that I had with an officer while fishing last weekend. I must say that it was the best experience I have ever had with a wildlife officer. In a respectful way, the warden checked for licenses and limits, then went on to have some great interaction with myself and some other fisherman. He expressed his gratitude for our time and shared some interesting info with us regarding the fishery and some of the enforcement challenges related to it. He interacted well with some youngsters as well and left with a smile and a " good luck". Everyone was left with a favorable view of the experience and unfortunately we were all shocked. I'm thankful that some LE get it. Law abiding sportsmen are on their side and should be recognized and treated as such. I only hope that his actions and attitude rub off on the entire force. --------SS


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post!

In more than a half-century of fishing and hunting in Utah, I've never had a bad interaction or negative experience with any DWR personnel. Just the opposite.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Good to see you had a good experience Springville.



Finnegan said:


> Great post!
> 
> In more than a half-century of fishing and hunting in Utah, I've never had a bad interaction or negative experience with any DWR personnel. Just the opposite.


I can't say the same. I've had some pretty bad experiences in the past but in the last few years I've ran into some good guys.


----------

